# Hello Vera!



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been wondering about this for a while. I've notived that a lot of aquarium products like medications, dechlorinator and so on have Aloe Vera in them, and was wondering if this actually has any benefit to the fish...

I am naturally a bit cynical, and when i see "ALSO INCLUDES ALOE VERA" in big letters across the packaging i get a bit suspicious that this a marketing ploy, as we all "know" from adverts on telly for everything from loo roll to moisturising cream that aloe vera is "natural and healthy." So i was wondering if it's just put on the bottle to make us punters go "Ooh, look! It's herbal and stuff, it must be good!" and subsequently buy 200 bottles of dechlorinator.

Having said that, my brother has an aloe vera plant in his house, and when he put some in the tank to see if anything wanted to eat it (reasoning that it would be safe as it's in all these products) his cories went mad for it, and rubbed themselves all over it, not eating much, but playing with it and rubbing their whiskery things against it a lot. So they did _like_ it, but is it _benificial_?

Anyone know?


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Aloe Vera is very useful for healing. IIRC, it's also one of the few things that will prevent coral scratches from growing in the body.

Edit: I used to use it all the time when I got sunburns living in Hawaii. Very soothing to the burn factor as well.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
well i know it does no harm,or my fish would be dead,
(other than the ones i've killed  )
and as for us humanbeans,well i have Very sensitive
skin,and it played merry heck while i was away
in Grand Canaria,i bought a couple of pots from
a nice sales man,and i must say after a while i was
really impressed with the out come.(much to my relief)


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yea, I wouldn't expect them to eat it but to roll in it sounds like they love they way it feels!


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Aloe Vera is very beneficial and if you ever find an edible source for it give it a try. Vera heals wounds quickly especially burns and helps to "lubricate" the wound so the natural slime coat can replace itself so the fish can heal itself.

BTW, while we are on the natural remedy trip, did you know that a lot of fin rot medications are nothing more than citrinela oil with or w/o Aloe?


----------



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice to know that its actually good for something! I guess i'm just getting too cynical in my old age! I did hear someone say once that it is a bit like a drug for the fish, akin to catnip is for cats, which i like the idea of. I keep my fish in a 3 foot box for my entertainment, it's only right i should give them the equivalent of a couple of pints from time to time!


----------

